

National Security Inc. - Part 2 of the Top Secret America Investigation - philk
http://projects.washingtonpost.com/top-secret-america/articles/national-security-inc/print/

======
agconway
"...corporations offer such perks as BMWs and $15,000 signing bonuses, as
Raytheon did in June for software developers with top-level clearances."

That seems very low, considering the relative scarcity of people with TS
clearances and the level of compensation made by software engineers in
industry.

Am I right?

